# MySQL, Master-Slave-Replikation



## rtd1978 (25. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Master-Slave-Replikation aufgesetzt. Der Slave holt sich die Update-Queries aus dem binary-log des Master.

folgende Konfiguration beim Slave:

mysql> CHANGE MASTER TO \
MASTER_HOST='Name_Master',  \
MASTER_USER='Username_Slave', \
MASTER_PASSWORD='Passwort', \
MASTER_LOG_FILE='LogFile', \
MASTER_LOG_POS=offset;

"LogFile" wurde auf dem Master mit:
mysql> show master status;

ermittelt.

Die Replikation funktioniert soweit einwandfrei.


Mein Problem:

Wenn ich den Master neustarte (/etc/init.d/mysql restart) bzw. die max. Größe des binary-logs erreicht ist, legt der Master ein neues binary-log an (mit anderem Namen) - der Slave lauscht immer noch im alten File und die Replikation kommt aus dem Tritt.

Was muss an der Konfig geändert werden, damit der Slave auch diese Änderungen mitbekommt?


Danke für Eure Hilfe, Gruß René


----------

